# new handlebar setup equals new ride



## Mr.RED (Feb 3, 2018)

I recently decided to swap out the moustache bars on my Shogun commuter for something more upright, comfortable and more classy looking. I am a big fan of the Velo Orange stuff so I decided to go with their Postino bars which I've used before on other bikes I've put together for commuters and they are amazing bars. Not only do they look great the fit and reach is perfect something that lacked in the previous handlebar setup.  I know the the Sun Race thumb shifters are low end shifters compared to the original Suntour bar end shifters but the Sun Race shifters cost me $7 at wholesale rate and work awesome. Also on the new handlebar setup is some Velo orange city brake levers and Cardiff cork grips which I shellacked for a classy look. The first picture is the original setup and the pics after are of the new setup.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 3, 2018)

good-looking bars, and the reach looks perfect with that stem.  
also, thumbies are wonderful


----------



## MarkKBike (Feb 3, 2018)

Once you get your bike set up comfortably for your preferences, it could make all the difference in the world. I have found that my own have changed drastically over the years. I went from a couple inches drop from seat to bar position, to raised up, and now back to a more level position which seems the most natural for me now.

Bulldog, is that your bike? I love those Paul break levers, and anything that guy makes is top notch and built to last. I have had a set on one of my bikes since around the early 2000's.  I also like the older style thumbie snifters myself, (there is practically nothing that could go wrong with those).


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 3, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> ...Bulldog, is that your bike? I love those Paul break levers, and anything that guy makes is top notch and built to last. I have had a set on one of my bikes since around the early 2000's.  I also like the older style thumbie snifters myself, (there is practically nothing that could go wrong with those).




Mark, it's a '92 Viner Pro CX frame I built as an upright - here's a thread with all the nuts and bolts and a bit about living 10,000 miles with it
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ot-modern-lightweight-with-classic-style.71042/
I discovered the more upright you go, the farther forward you need your knees, which means your saddle should be back and down a bit.
I ended up using a Nitto lugged seatpost, which has 40mm rear offset.
The bike is good for long distance - I call it a few things, The Italian Huffy, but I also call it an upright rando.

Paul touring cantis combined with Paul levers are probably the best dry brakes ever on a bike.


----------



## MarkKBike (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm one of the weird odd balls, and am running my Paul levers with avid mechanical disk brakes, and my Paul brakes on another bike are being run with avid ultimate levers.

Several would probably not agree with my choices in combinations, but these are my personal bikes, and these combos work well for me on my favorite rides.

I do think the avid ultimate levers are a just a tad nicer, and the paul brakes are a little nicer, so the combos chosen are used for a specific purpose.

If I were ever to sell, I would pair the avid components, and the Paul's together respectively.


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 4, 2018)

The Paul Component stuff is super nice but also rather pricey I think the handlebar setup with everything cost me a total of $70 which is good cause if I go to sell the bike I am not into for huge money. I may order more of the Postino bars just to have on hand for future builds for $35 its hard to beat them.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr.RED said:


> The Paul Component stuff is super nice but also rather pricey I think the handlebar setup with everything cost me a total of $70 which is good cause if I go to sell the bike I am not into for huge money. I may order more of the Postino bars just to have on hand for future builds for $35 its hard to beat them.



Paul stuff is indeed hard to justify, but easy to covet.  If it didn't work so crazy well, it wouldn't matter. 
Hands down the easiest and best-performing canti brakes ever.  
Modern Bike consistently discounts Paul products, and Andy there is a really good guy - great service.


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 4, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> Paul stuff is indeed hard to justify, but easy to covet.  If it didn't work so crazy well, it wouldn't matter.
> Hands down the easiest and best-performing canti brakes ever.
> Modern Bike consistently discounts Paul products, and Andy there is a really good guy - great service.



Yeah I order everything from Modern Bike they have a huge selection and have the good stuff at reasonable prices. I can spend hours on the site shopping for stuff I don't even need. I'v been eyeing the Paul canti lever brakes for my Miyata touring bike for a month or so now I just decided if I wanna keep the originals or upgrade.


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 4, 2018)

From todays ride.


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## MarkKBike (Feb 15, 2018)

Another thing that is nice about the paul components, Is that the few items I have purchased used many years ago. They are still going for similar if not higher prices today.

If I ever decided to sell them, I'm sure I could re-coup my original investment with the added benefit of enjoying them for the last 10-15 or so years.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 18, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> Another thing that is nice about the paul components, Is that the few items I have purchased used many years ago. They are still going for similar if not higher prices today.
> 
> If I ever decided to sell them, I'm sure I could re-coup my original investment with the added benefit of enjoying them for the last 10-15 or so years.



on other bike forums often see used Paul parts selling for more than Modern Bike sells new


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 25, 2018)

ok, this too cool, had to share.
This wet winter, I've been getting sweat time indoors - put my Viner upright on the mag trainer




Full-time on upright, though, is a drag, and uses limited muscles
Found a way to extend it.  Used a Nitto 2-70 bar extender and added bar end grips - this gives me core muscle work



While the Nitto bar extender is intended as a lamp/accessory mount, it works perfectly for this.
But cooler than that, I found some $15 motorcycle leather grip wraps from Trip Machine on etsy - 15 days to ship from India (last place I expected to get leather goods).
Gave me an intermediate grip position inside the brake levers, while also giving me a wrist pad on the bar for the extended grips - 3 hand positions, 3 different muscle groups.



and looks really sharp



looking forward to getting this out on the road over the next month.
If I get to the road and decide I don't like the aero position on the bar extender, it's nothing to remove.
But the cool leather wrap is here to stay.


----------



## MarkKBike (Feb 25, 2018)

I recently purchased a drained one. Despite the warning someone removed the bolt,

I have since found a recessed allen bolt that fits perfectly. I'm still investigating what I should fill it back up with. I'm thinking I will fill it back up, wrap some Teflon tape around the bolt, and be good to go.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 26, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> I recently purchased a drained one. Despite the warning someone removed the bolt,
> 
> I have since found a recessed allen bolt that fits perfectly. I'm still investigating what I should fill it back up with. I'm thinking I will fill it back up, wrap some Teflon tape around the bolt, and be good to go.
> 
> View attachment 760498



finally figured out the photo - that's a fluid trainer - checked a few manuals, but fluid reservoir maintenance isn't part of any of them.  
I suspect you can buy the drive unit already filled with fluid as a repair part.  

mine's a $100 mag trainer - it's quieter than the old turbotrainer wind trainer that I used to sweat on, and now use for a build stand
I can watch tv while I pedal the mag trainer


----------

